# Cub Cadet 1525 Hydrostatic Drive



## Michael Shawley (Jul 5, 2019)

My Cub 1525 has525 hours on it and has been well maintained. All of a sudden, it goes like hell on the level forward and reverse, but won't move on any kind of grade, even the smallest. I have replaced the main drive belt with no luck. Any advice? I am about to junk the tractor if no one has any suggestions.


----------



## molethai (Apr 1, 2018)

Any signs of oil leak from hydro drive unit? If oil is low, maybe. Not really sure how the work, but just a thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Michael Shawley (Jul 5, 2019)

It has been and continues to be perfectly dry underneath the tractor. I thought of filling the unit, but apparently it is factory-sealed.


----------

